# How do YOU wash/clean for your bmw?



## kzhlin (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

How do YOU clean/wash your bmw's?

Any tips, advice, opinions, and suggestions about products, Do's and Don't's, or anything related to caring for your car?

I have been told that I do not "properly" wash my car... whatever "properly" means... :dunno: So what are your steps?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Moving to detailing forum. Should get some help there.


----------



## kzhlin (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

I do almost all Optimum No-Rinse (ONR) washes now, unless the car is really dirty. It's faster (for me) than a two-bucket wash and I can do it in the garage.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Two bucket method with grit guard(s),
Good shampoo like Griots or Duragloss,
Sheepskin mitt,
Sheet water off prior to a final dry with a waffle weave towel. No pressure on the towel. Place and pat is even better.

No t-shirts, no chamois, no water blades on the paint.

Here's a link for a bit of reading:
http://www.autogeek.net/exterior.html

Anything you're not sure of, just ask.
-John C.


----------



## Airedale1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Check out this 5-part video series on youtube by Junkman2000: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w09r6m6sRCA&noredirect=1

He covers the correct way to properly wash your car without creating damage within your paint. His technique is excellent. I do it the same way that he does.:thumbup:


----------



## PapaKlix (Mar 24, 2011)

Airedale1 said:


> Check out this 5-part video series on youtube by Junkman2000: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w09r6m6sRCA&noredirect=1
> 
> He covers the correct way to properly wash your car without creating damage within your paint. His technique is excellent. I do it the same way that he does.:thumbup:


thank you so much for posting the junkman video clip, i just watched the 4 part series and learned a lot. very sensible information in there!


----------



## Airedale1 (Nov 18, 2011)

PapaKlix said:


> thank you so much for posting the junkman video clip, i just watched the 4 part series and learned a lot. very sensible information in there!


You are more than welcome. I love watching his videos too. Not only is he an excellent detailer; he also has a real gift for teaching. He breaks it all down so that anyone can follow and he does it all with a sense of humor. He has a very common sense approach to his craft. You can tell he has a true passion for what he does.


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

Use the two-bucket method, a real sheepskin mit and a quality car shampoo. Chemical Guys Wash & Gloss would be a great choice.


----------



## jeverton (Mar 27, 2011)

Excellent process... I will be refining my technique based on this two-bucket methodology.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I love the junkman. That dude cracks me up every time. He has good skills too.


----------



## 07jace750li (Dec 13, 2011)

Revelation19 said:


> Use the two-bucket method, a real sheepskin mit and a quality car shampoo. Chemical Guys Wash & Gloss would be a great choice.


Just use that chemical guys wash & gloss and it's a great product!!!


----------



## bimmermodel (Jun 19, 2012)

*hey hey hey, I cleaned BMWs for a living, it depends on how well you want your car clean. First off, do the exterior, give it a good bath, and some good wheel cleaner. Then if you have a buffer, go ahead and cut it with the buffer then give it a handwax. While its waxed go onto the interior, move your seats the whole way back take your floor mats out use water with soap or an interior cleaner put it in a spray bottle spray it on your mats use a dry towel to scrub or wipe off the dirt on the mats. Then vacuum! Then use the spray on the inside of your car, using a scrub pad scrub the leather not to much though or the dye will come off, make sure its saturated the whole time scrubing. Then wipe off. Then repeat on your floors like you did with the mats. To get between your seats use a metal coat hanger and dig from the back. To do that put your seats the whole way forward and up as far as it will go. Repeat steps from front onto back. After your interior is cleaned move onto wiping the wax off. Use a detail brush to get in the cracks. Then clean your Windows. After that enjoy your clean BMW *


----------

